# Connector Type??



## eyesonfire (Nov 3, 2018)

Can someone tell me the generic name or type of connector this is?


https://www.peakbeam.com/products/vehicle-adapters/mba-7200/


----------



## XeRay (Nov 3, 2018)

eyesonfire said:


> Can someone tell me the generic name or type of connector this is?
> 
> 
> https://www.peakbeam.com/products/vehicle-adapters/mba-7200/



I don't know for sure, looks like Amphenol brand or similar, likely member "BVH" would also know, some others here too.


----------



## BVH (Nov 3, 2018)

I bought the male and female Maxabeam connector housings and crimp/solder terminals years ago from Mouser/digikey or one of the 4 electronic parts suppliers. I think I even posted here on CPF about it. Let me try to find it - if I did post.


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 3, 2018)

BVH said:


> I bought the male and female Maxabeam connector housings and crimp/solder terminals years ago from Mouser/digikey or one of the 4 electronic parts suppliers. I think I even posted here on CPF about it. Let me try to find it - if I did post.



Thank you!!


----------



## BVH (Nov 3, 2018)

Well, i found a post that said I bought a kit from Peakbeam for between $25 and $35. I'll look and see what I have, if anything and see if there are any markings on them.


----------



## BVH (Nov 3, 2018)

I can give you these part numbers that work on Mouser.

1. Male gold pin terminal 66099-3
2. Female gold receptical terminal 66101-3
3. Flanged, male quick-thread plastic connector female internals (fitted with male pins) 206061-1
4. Circular connector with swivel nut to mate with above connector (uses female receptacle terminals) 206060-1

None of these appears to be the specific flange connector you're after but by searching the above connector numbers on Mouser, you can usually find the mating connector part number under "related items" on the connector page. If you have the option, you could buy one of each of the connectors I listed above and they will mate. It's just the reversed gender from what you're looking for.

#3






#4


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 4, 2018)

BVH said:


> I can give you these part numbers that work on Mouser.
> 
> 1. Male gold pin terminal 66099-3
> 2. Female gold receptical terminal 66101-3
> ...




Thanks for finding the info. Appreciate it.


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 18, 2018)

They are made by "TE Connectivity" 
Its been a long time since I was looking for connectors, but I think BVH's part numbers are correct.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks similar to an old CB radio mic cord connector.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 18, 2018)

The MBA-7200 is a Peak Beam Systems part number for a 12v bulkhead receptacle for use with a Maxabeam Searchlight. There is also a corresponding MBA-7100 cord for connecting to the power socket (aka cigarette lighter socket) in a vehicle.


----------

